# Condor low drag



## 590a1 (Feb 1, 2018)

Bought me a new knife

Condor low drag









Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

590a1 said:


> Condor low drag


How are you impressions?
I love such knives not because of marketing tricks, but for their design: many steel, few snot.
I like the machete Condor, did not try knives.


----------



## 590a1 (Feb 1, 2018)

It's okay, 

I may send it back though as I really wanted the condor crotalus. But the low drag is a good knife with some heft to it. The micarta scales are nice and grippy. It came razor sharp out of the box. Its 1075 high carbon steel instead of the 1095 like most of the knives I have. It's in the white so if I decide to keep it Im probably gonna let it soak 3 times in boiled apple cider vinegar and then oil it once done. 

The sheath is well made. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

590a1 said:


> It's okay,
> 
> I may send it back though as I really wanted the condor crotalus. But the low drag is a good knife with some heft to it. The micarta scales are nice and grippy. It came razor sharp out of the box. Its 1075 high carbon steel instead of the 1095 like most of the knives I have. It's in the white so if I decide to keep it Im probably gonna let it soak 3 times in boiled apple cider vinegar and then oil it once done.
> 
> ...


Keep it, that thing scared me just by looking at it, it seems like something that Jim Bowie would be proud to own. I know that I could live with that knife, as a good choice for self defense.


----------



## 590a1 (Feb 1, 2018)

I may but if I do I want to apple cider vinegar it like I did my mora as I'm extremely pleased with how the mora turned out. My only concern would be doing the tang to match the blade. I dont see any real way to remove the handles so I'm afraid to dip the whole knife in the solution as I'm afraid it'll hurt the micarta. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

590a1 said:


> I dont see any real way to remove the handles so I'm afraid to dip the whole knife in the solution as I'm afraid it'll hurt the micarta.


In my opinion, the knife is good enough without modifications.


----------



## 590a1 (Feb 1, 2018)

Folklore said:


> In my opinion, the knife is good enough without modifications.


Yeah well I'm not real happy with the coating on it. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## 590a1 (Feb 1, 2018)

Heck I've even thought about oxpho bluing it 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I have a few things I bought to "fill in the slots." Truth be told, unless the knife has a bad edge, I pretty much leave the thing alone. My idea is based simply on 'age.' Imagine that you find the 'perfect knife.' You play with it for a few days and realize that the ricasso nicks your finger three times out of five. So out comes the file and the sand-paper on a project that's primarily Gallium Alloys.

Now, about this "coating." Does this coating bother you or does it bother the knife? I have lots of things that bother me when I do a project, and this usually stems from my lack of "practice, practice, practice."

This does present benefits over time. If I am given a knife with the usual simple alloys I can usually pull out a few traditional files and a fine sheet of polishing "polish," you know, for polishing.

BTW, when you're +/-90 percent finished with the project then *STOP*. Thank me later...


----------



## 590a1 (Feb 1, 2018)

Well the coating on it bothers me. I don't like a shiny blade. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------



## SuivonMorg (Apr 27, 2021)

590a1 said:


> Bought me a new knife
> 
> Condor low drag
> View attachment 113647
> ...


It's perfect in look!

Some knives are pretty perfect in use, I always prefer a bit small knife!


----------



## Xstuntman (Feb 25, 2021)

Been looking at those with the wood handle myself. What's the blade thickness on yours?
Bushmaster has a very similar model in 1095 steel so I'm waffling between the two.


----------



## 590a1 (Feb 1, 2018)

I have no idea but its 1075 not 1095. It's pretty thick blade. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------

